# *ehMazing Prize* ChillBed Laptop Cooling Stand!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Made in Canada*, the *ChillBed*™ laptop stands work great with any laptop on the market. They are designed with Mac notebooks in mind, but will keep any laptop running cooler. Available in 3 sizes and 2 colours to suit all your laptop cooling needs. ChillBed™ stands will keep your notebook cool, add protection while in transit, offer ergonomic comfort and look great. 

*ehMac and Chillbed Industries, are giving away a 13" Jet Black ChillBed! *:clap:










Don't waste your Mac's valuable battery life powering USB fans!

More on the products from Chillbed Inustries:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Be one of the first 25 ehMacians to reply with the *appropriate phrase* to enter for the draw!

Chillbed Industries will also be announcing a new product in the next couple of days! Stay tuned here, or follow them on social media:

*Like Chillbeds on Facebook*

*Follow Chillbeds on Twitter* 

*Checkout more of their videos on YouTube*


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

It's an ehMazing day!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's an ehMazing Day!

it really is.


----------



## TB3 (Jan 15, 2005)

It's an ehmazing day!


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We're almost half way there!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

While we're climbing to 25 entries, this is pretty fun to watch. 

Earlier this year, Chillbed's was on the Dragon's Den making a pitch for the idea. 

*Click here to watch the Pitch.*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Kevin pointed out, "a more private concern."


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We got room for 13 more entries!!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Make that 12.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"It's an ehMazing Day"


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

It's an ehMazing Day

That really feels like it needs an exclamation point!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*Ok, I'll say it..*

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

8 more spots left!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

5 More spots left... time running out to get in for the draw!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

2 more spots... Tick, tick, tick...

BRB in about 15 minutes...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

One more spot.... The anticipation!!! Do it... do it!


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

"It's an ehMazing Day!"


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

YeeHaaaaa!!!! That's 25!!!

Here we go... here comes the draw......


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

And the Winner is.........


#16, *eggman*!!!!!

Congratulations eggman! :clap: :clap: 

Please PM me your address so that I can forward to *Chillbed Industries*. (Be sure to check out their site)

Also, new product announcement coming from them tomorrow:

*Like Chillbeds on Facebook*

*Follow Chillbeds on Twitter* 

*Checkout more of their videos on YouTube*

----

Thanks everyone for playing! More ehMazing Days coming soon!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... I guess eggman's "White 2Ghz MacBook" might need some cooling at some point. 

Regardless, congrats to eggman and the chillipad ehmac draw win!!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Cool stuff!
Congrats eggman.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Wish it was the first responder on this one. Seeing that it was much later, I was able to be at my Mac. I'm usually on my iPad when the event unfolds and 3G here in Goose just don't cut it for quick posts. Hope the next one is around the same time. Congrats Eggman!


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone! What a nice surprise to wake up to.

Now I should:

1) update my info (that 2Ghz White MacBook has been gone a couple of years now! )

2) keep saving up for a new portable

3) see when Apple refreshes the MBA ("due" in the next couple of months according to some...)

This may decide me to go for an i7 instead of an i5 now though! 

(I checked out the website and I rather like the clean design of this - very nice!)


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

congrats eggman!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not so fast.


.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's an ehMazing day!

Hey, it's the spirit that counts.


----------



## ChillBeds (May 1, 2012)

*ChillBed winner! Thx ehMac*

Congrats Eggman! and thanks to ehMac.ca for hosting this contest, we are always happy to join forces with other Canadians.

Please check out our site for the latest addition to our Tablet/iPad stand family.

The ChillTab 4, Universal Tablet Stand is hot and ready to go, a great 4 position tablet stand that allows you to use your iPad, Tablet, SmartPhone in all 4 positions, upright, reclined, landscape or portrait.
ChillBed Laptop Cooling Stands and Chilltab Tablet Stands Online Store | ChillBeds Industries


----------

